# Causeway Bait Shop at Mosquito Creek Lake



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

drove from Burton to the bait shop (Causeway Bait) today only to learn they closed for the season this past Monday. Nice of them to let customers know ahead of time. Nothing was posted on their Facebook page as of early this morning.... C'mon folks ...how's about a little heads up next time. 

still nothing on their Facebook page as of 9:30pm (9/16)


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

That sucks, hoping you found bait elsewhere. I've been using lakeside the last couple years. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

you know this covid crap is hurting lots of businesses these days... probably tired of losing money on a daily business... crap happens... cut them some slack


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, agree with the OP. Should have posted some place.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Does montys still have bait? They still open these days? Been awhile stopping for bait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

it *is* posted on their "BIG SIGN" out front but you wouldn't see that unless you drove there. I talked to a bunch of fellas that drove into the parking lot and a few of them did comment the same as rsdata (above) and I understand that. The construction on the Causeway didn't help their business either as there were fewer fishermen fishing from shore (& causeway) not to mention they didn't rent any boats this year and their docks were a mess also. Hopefully they'll post something on their Facebook page soon so fishermen will be informed before they drive from Akron or PA. I did check local (Monty's Diner & Lakeside Sport Shop). They both are selling bait also.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The owner, she did post about it in one of the Mosquito groups on FB.
She stated they usually close 1st of October and because of the covid and her girls working so hard through all that she wanted to give them time to enjoy what's left of their summer by closing a couple weeks early.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

They usually close this time of year and open back up if there is good ice on Mosquito for the ice fishing season.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Best looking worm slingers in the state!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I miss linda.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> I miss linda.


Linda and her crew were one of a kind. Many great memories of our OGF camp outs, fishing and just fun. Linda was special to all of the OGF crew, i miss her everyday, but thank her everyday for allowing us to create some of my best memories while we owned OGF.Thanks Linda, we love and miss you your family, and your crew. ❤


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Went by this afternoon. Sign said open and the parking lot was plowed out


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Is the store still the same as it was? I often wonder how much has changed since Linda sold it. I must ask - 
I know she was ill but does anyone know if she's still around or did she pass. It's been a while since I heard anything about her and the family. As I said, I miss those days, and the fun we had. Always looked forward to the annual camping event with OGF.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Linda’s doing good and the shop is too. I have her as a friend on Facebook keep in touch with her and Cathy sometimes. No more bunch of pretty college kids working there in the summer now tho.


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Got bait there on Saturday she was open


----------

